# 'MET Office Weather Station' - July 2012



## Headflux (Jul 30, 2012)

Based in Hemsby, this MET Office Weather Station closed in 2001. It was used to supply weather data to the MET Office and shipping forecasts. 

Took these at the weekend, and I love the overall mood of the photos caused by the ..well..weather! ;-)

I don't often use HD in my photos but I do think on this occasion they have come out pretty well...
Oh and sorry for the lack of photos, there was actually more I could have taken but rain was starting to come down and I didn't want a water damaged iPhone! 














































Some old flowers and a note left on the gate, which I thought was really odd. Note read; "Thinking of you today and always, love Abbz and Cazz' .. Possible road crash? Or someone dying at/due to this site?!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicely done! What a quirky little find!


----------



## freespirits (Jul 30, 2012)

nice little site and great pics ,,,maybe they miss the weather man that used to frequent the place


----------



## RichardH (Jul 30, 2012)

It's a good job they keep that big metal shutter down. Otherwise, just anyone could walk in!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice find.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 30, 2012)

*Good that, crackin pics for a phone...*


----------



## Headflux (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Headflux (Jul 30, 2012)

RichardH said:


> It's a good job they keep that big metal shutter down. Otherwise, just anyone could walk in!



Made me laugh..


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 31, 2012)

nice ,there is a similar type of MOD weather station facility outside dundee i visited about 3 years ago interesting places


----------



## Maddie220790 (Aug 1, 2012)

Love this place a lot, and you have the exact same angle as me on that padlock pic! Haha!


----------



## Simon_C (Aug 2, 2012)

in reference to the note, someone hung themselves there. Sad, but true.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

Mmmm.... interesting site and nice processing. Well done.


----------



## Headflux (Aug 3, 2012)

Simon_C said:


> in reference to the note, someone hung themselves there. Sad, but true.



Wow...thanks for letting me know..


----------

